# Line



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

I have used maxima green for several years fishing mostly stream trout. I am getting more into boat fishing for gills, perch and walleye. I use a slip bobber on one rod and often jig with the other rod. I had many problems with maxima and kinking up. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for type of line and leader?

Thanks


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

for slip bobbers, I would use one of the softer mono or hybred lines. My personal favorite is P Line Flouroclear. Otherwise, Triline XL in green should work fine. I would not bother with a leader.

For jigging, I personally like to use a braided line, if I am deeper than 10', or a low stretch copolimer. Check into Spiderwire's lineup of both braids and copolys. When I use braid, I like a flouro leader, particularly for walleyes, both for sensativity and because it sinks.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Use trilene XL. Do not use a floro or floro blend line they have a tendency to sink. On a long cast you will have problems picking up line and fish may feel the tension and spit out the bait.. learned that from a bad experience ..

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

GuppyII said:


> Use trilene XL. Do not use a floro or floro blend line they have a tendency to sink. On a long cast you will have problems picking up line and fish may feel the tension and spit out the bait.. learned that from a bad experience ..
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I like and use this line in those applications.


----------



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. By the end of fall I was frustrated with my line. 

By the way, guppy II, I grew up in Hemlock


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i use p line winter and summer


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I've been using Nanofil with the smallest barrel swivel I can find and a 4# - 6# leader.
Leader material is usually Maxima fluorocarbon.
I usually fish for trout in a large river.

I like it.

I like the P-line also, both the flouroclear and the xxx stuff.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Another vote for P-Line. I have used it for years and while I've been tempted to try other lines on the market, I go back to the old "If it ain't broke don't fix it" mentality.

I use the silver label for most of my main lines and Fluoroclear and/or silver label for leaders. Baitcaster and spinning, almost all of my reels are using P-Line in one form or another.

I have one baitcaster spooled with a braid, but that was because I got it on clearance.

From what I understand, the green label is the same as the silver, but at a thicker diameter.


----------



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

DaveW731 said:


> for slip bobbers, I would use one of the softer mono or hybred lines. My personal favorite is P Line Flouroclear. Otherwise, Triline XL in green should work fine. I would not bother with a leader.
> 
> For jigging, I personally like to use a braided line, if I am deeper than 10', or a low stretch copolimer. Check into Spiderwire's lineup of both braids and copolys. When I use braid, I like a flouro leader, particularly for walleyes, both for sensativity and because it sinks.


 
On the braided line, do you spool your entire reel with it? Does this type of line work well when trolling?


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

I've used a lot of different lines and I always end up going back to the tried and true Trilene XL or XT. I use XL for the lighter line applications (i.e. panfish) and mostly use XT on my bass rigs. Green is my go to color.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Tigerfly said:


> On the braided line, do you spool your entire reel with it? Does this type of line work well when trolling?


For most fishing, you don't have to fill your entire spool with braid. Use some mono as backing which also helps the braid from spinning on your arbor and also possibly digging in to it. Attach the braid to the mono with either an Albright knot or back-to-back Uni knots, depending on the diamaters. You can use braid for trolling, but use either a mono or fluorocarbon leader to the bait in most cases.


----------



## Tigerfly (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

-Axiom- said:


> I've been using Nanofil with the smallest barrel swivel I can find and a 4# - 6# leader.
> Leader material is usually Maxima fluorocarbon.
> I usually fish for trout in a large river.
> 
> ...


My setup for almost everything.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

See previous posts on spooling up in a smart fashion....


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I am liking Sufix Elite lately. Hope Pure Fishing doesn't mess it up. For slip floats, I prefer mono.
I find the stop knot slides too easily on braid. You can tie in a long mono bumper leader if you have braid on the reel.

Braid on jigs, but I also find heavier jigs can pull out if you momentary pressure on the fish, such as when lifting and reeling down.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

REG said:


> I am liking Sufix Elite lately. Hope Pure Fishing doesn't mess it up. For slip floats, I prefer mono.
> I find the stop knot slides too easily on braid. You can tie in a long mono bumper leader if you have braid on the reel.
> 
> Braid on jigs, but I also find heavier jigs can pull out if you momentary pressure on the fish, such as when lifting and reeling down.


You don't have to worry about Pure Fishing messing up Sufix, VMC Corp owns it.


----------



## spy1o1 (Dec 17, 2007)

VMC, Sufix, Luhr-Jensen, Storm, Marcum are all owned by Rapala.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

I think its important to say to use a Uni-Uni knot for the Braided line to leader set up, Braided line's are the line of the future and superior in most ways, smaller diameters and faster sink rates and there are now floating and sinking versions as well as extended life and that cuts down overall cost as it will last for years rather then just 1 season or less!

BD


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

spy1o1 said:


> are all owned by Rapala.


Rapala VMC Corporation _currently_ owns:
Rapala, VMC, Luhr-Jensen, Sufix, Storm, Trigger-X, Terminator, Blue Fox, Williamson, Strikemaster, Marcum & Ice Force.... soon to add more!  :lol:


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

sfw1960 said:


> You don't have to worry about Pure Fishing messing up Sufix, VMC Corp owns it.


Well I guess that's good. Hard to keep up with who owns whom nowadays.


----------

